# Promotion



## solid1191 (18 Jan 2005)

Hey guys, i just really wanted to share, i made warrent in december, i dont check this board as often as I do now as school is stacking up. I just finished my PO check for teaching a lesson i aced it, that helps me bring up my academic average and balance out for my poor mark in French. Anyways, i was just wondering what i missed out on. I skipped Sergeant. Anyone wanna tell me what you get to do as a Sergeant?


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jan 2005)

142Highlander said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i just really wanted to share, i made warrent in december, i dont check this board as often as I do now as school is stacking up. I just finished my PO check for teaching a lesson i aced it, that helps me bring up my academic average and balance out for my poor mark in French. Anyways, i was just wondering what i missed out on. I skipped Sergeant. Anyone wanna tell me what you get to do as a Sergeant?



BTW....thats WARRANT.........if you are gonna wear it, spell it right


----------



## Saorse (18 Jan 2005)

It's definitely not SARGENT


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jan 2005)

MCpl Saorse said:
			
		

> It's definitely not SARGENT


correct..my bad.


----------



## Burrows (18 Jan 2005)

sergeants are responsible for duties such as DUTY NCO, section command, and other positions...it can vary by corps.


----------



## Saorse (18 Jan 2005)

Seeing you are now a warrant, prepare for a nice little workload.


----------



## Jonny Boy (18 Jan 2005)

i found warrant to be the easiest rank so far. i think Sgt and m/cpl are the hardest ranks because you get all the work that is passed down. i am a MWO and i love this rank.


----------



## rnrh (31 Jan 2005)

highest i got was f/sgt in air cadets and sgt in army i liked teaching drill, when army to air started over instead of carring rank.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (31 Jan 2005)

In my opinion each rank presents its own challenges.  As you get higher in rank you gain more duties and less responsibilities.  Personally I found MCpl and Sgt as ranks that involved a lot of work, as your the link between the cadets and the officers/senior NCOs.  I also found WO at LHQ (CSTC WO is an entirely different story) to be an easier rank, simply because I had my MWO above me and my Sgts below me.  CWO has been an interesting experience so far, definatly more work then most people would think (at least in my corps).


----------

